# Jeep & Eli bloodlines



## DieselsMommie

Can someone give me more info on these two bloodlines? I've done some research on google but not much comes up. Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Anything in particular you want to know about these bloodlines? Do you have a ped for us to look at claiming such lines? Both of these dogs' names are often thrown around by back yard breeders to try to make their dogs sound better than what they are and to try to make a quick buck.


----------



## DieselsMommie

I sent in the paperwork so when that comes back I will post it bc I am sure I will need help reading it anyway lol.

Nothing really in particular, just curious about his lineage. He was a gift, I didnt pay for him. In my area, the names gottiline and razors edge are thrown more around then Jeep and Eli, and those arent even APBTs. To be really honest, this dog was the first I ever heard of Eli/Jeep bloodlines.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah Razors Edge and Gotti are American Bully lines. Jeep and Eli are apbt lines. Crenshaw's Jeep and Bordreaux's Eli I believe.


----------



## welder

odin`s_bluedragon said:


> yeah razors edge and gotti are american bully lines. Jeep and eli are apbt lines. Crenshaw's jeep and bordreaux's eli i believe.


and mam you wood be correct!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ok well when it comes back in, I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## welder

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ok well when it comes back in, I look forward to seeing it!


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

yeah - you have a bulldog there. enjoy!!
as far as the bloodlines - you did not come across much with google?? shoulda been a bunch!!


----------



## DieselsMommie

Yeah google really didnt come back with too much. Mostly another Pitbull forum. I remember reading something about Eli(I think) having a "hard mouth", what does that mean?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

DieselsMommie said:


> Yeah google really didnt come back with too much. Mostly another Pitbull forum. I remember reading something about Eli(I think) having a "hard mouth", what does that mean?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Strong jaws and a tight grip. Its an term used related to the orginal purpose of the apbt


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

DieselsMommie said:


> Yeah google really didnt come back with too much. Mostly another Pitbull forum. I remember reading something about Eli(I think) having a "hard mouth", what does that mean?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hard mouth means that they have a real strong "bone crushing " bite.

both Jeep and Eli are game lines. both dogs were game, meaning that they fought and won in the pit while displaying their willingness to keep fighting despite their injuries or set backs.


----------



## DieselsMommie

Yeah that definitely describes him. He's got a nice little grip for a 12 week pup, I tried getting a tennis ball out of his mouth and he held on to that thing for dear life....I was able to pick the ball up with him attached to it lol.

My friends son accidentally closed the door on his tail, I screamed and was freaking out and it didn't even seem to bother him at all. He was perfectly fine thankfully

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog

DieselsMommie said:


> Yeah that definitely describes him. He's got a nice little grip for a 12 week pup, I tried getting a tennis ball out of his mouth and he held on to that thing for dear life....I was able to pick the ball up with him attached to it lol.
> 
> My friends son accidentally closed the door on his tail, I screamed and was freaking out and it didn't even seem to bother him at all. He was perfectly fine thankfully
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Two of the most famous dogs in the history of the breed and Google " didn't turn up much" , somehow I don't believe that.

And insofar as it goes , many pups of many Terrier breeds can be picked up whilst gripping a tennis ball , don't read too much into that.

And lest you start an arguement as regards the " Terrier" aspect , keep in mind the last word in the name of the breed.

A mere cursory search on Jeep turns up 160,000 results , a search on Eli turns up 247,000 results.

Not much?


----------



## mccoypitbulls

That was kinda my thoughts. just the forums...should be top of the finds..and be enough to get started.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Just like razor edge and Gotti are thrown around for bullies, jeep and Eli are thrown around for APBTs. Once the papers come back, then we can tell you what bloodlines you have  

It always cracks me up when people say, "oh he has that jeep in him, that is why he is holding that toy like that" or "he is biting that pups neck like that because he has that Bolio blood" etc.....hahaha! Pups are pups and all terrier breed dogs do that!  I have a malamute/chow and he likes to bite other dogs calves when he plays. And then my APBT pup likes to bite at the cheek when he plays....it's just puppy play!


----------



## Rudy4747

My Dooney Dog was heavy ELI dog crossed in to jeep but he had a small amount of old RE stuff on his top side. Off of KNucles non of the Bully stuff. He had clean structure and was a gritty dog. caught couple hogs with him and he would do so as good as my other dogs. To me lacking a bit of wind but heck what do expect from a pretty sow dog...


----------



## Firehazard

:clap: ^^^^


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Just a little can do some things that make ya go hmmmmmm


----------



## DieselsMommie

OldDog said:


> Two of the most famous dogs in the history of the breed and Google " didn't turn up much" , somehow I don't believe that.
> 
> And insofar as it goes , many pups of many Terrier breeds can be picked up whilst gripping a tennis ball , don't read too much into that.
> 
> And lest you start an arguement as regards the " Terrier" aspect , keep in mind the last word in the name of the breed.
> 
> A mere cursory search on Jeep turns up 160,000 results , a search on Eli turns up 247,000 results.
> 
> Not much?


I agree with that, my 6lb rat terrier has a pretty strong grip for being such a small dog. I didn't know that was for the "terrier" group though. I just thought it had something to do with me playing a lot of tug of war with her from a young age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

::::COACH:::: said:


> Just like razor edge and Gotti are thrown around for bullies, jeep and Eli are thrown around for APBTs. Once the papers come back, then we can tell you what bloodlines you have
> 
> It always cracks me up when people say, "oh he has that jeep in him, that is why he is holding that toy like that" or "he is biting that pups neck like that because he has that Bolio blood" etc.....hahaha! Pups are pups and all terrier breed dogs do that!  I have a malamute/chow and he likes to bite other dogs calves when he plays. And then my APBT pup likes to bite at the cheek when he plays....it's just puppy play!


So your saying the papers that I had before sending them in could say jeep & Eli and be something totally different? What is it going to look like when it comes back?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

Can I ask what your typing into google? Most of the stuff that is coming up for me is kennels selling puppies, not information

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Well are they ADBA papers? (I am assuming so) so are you telling me that the names of the parent on the puppy's application papers say "jeep" as one parent and "Eli" as the other? Both dogs are passed away....so maybe the breeders named their dog jeep and Eli?  the puppy application papers don't say "jeep and Eli bloodlines." They just have the pups parents names, date of birth, breeder, etc. so until you get the papers back you are just going off what the breeder told you the puppy's bloodlines are  hope that helps! Let us know when you get it back and we can help! 

Here is what they will look like when you get them back....


----------



## Rudy4747

^^ unless the pedigree was not purchased.... It could just be hte registration with pups name mother and father.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ah yes, true


----------



## DieselsMommie

I was told a few names actually, bc before coming to the forums I had no idea what separate bloodlines were. They told me dominate Eli/Jeep bloodlines but have been crossed with overtime. So yeah your right I will just have to wait until the papers come back.
Thank you for the scan


----------



## OldDog

DieselsMommie said:


> So your saying the papers that I had before sending them in could say jeep & Eli and be something totally different? What is it going to look like when it comes back?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Jeeps pedigree......and NOTE that your dog isn't gonna have Jeep up front , he died in '89 , that is if he even actually lived after the Homer match , but that's an entirely different controversy...........

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)

Simple search on Jeep.....................

https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=a8f3a99fb34aaae1&q=crenshaw's+ch+jeep

Eli's pedigree............and Eli is even further back in the mists of time.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [34] :: BOUDREAUX' ELI (2XW)

Simple search on Eli...........

https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=a8f3a99fb34aaae1&q=boudreaux's+eli


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Good shiz OlDog!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Rudy4747 said:


> My Dooney Dog was heavy ELI dog crossed in to jeep but he had a small amount of old RE stuff on his top side. Off of KNucles non of the Bully stuff. He had clean structure and was a gritty dog. caught couple hogs with him and he would do so as good as my other dogs. To me lacking a bit of wind but heck what do expect from a pretty sow dog...


Awww how's Dooney boy doin? I think you should post us updated pics  I've always been very fond of that boy.


----------



## Rudy4747

Awe KG Dooney past away bout a month ago. I miss my dude.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aww Rudy I'm so sorry to hear that  my condolences to you and the family.  I feel like such a jerk now .


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Rudy4747 said:


> Awe KG Dooney past away bout a month ago. I miss my dude.


Oh Rudy! I had no idea! I'm so sorry bud!


----------



## DieselsMommie

OldDog said:


> Jeeps pedigree......and NOTE that your dog isn't gonna have Jeep up front , he died in '89 , that is if he even actually lived after the Homer match , but that's an entirely different controversy...........
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)
> 
> Simple search on Jeep.....................
> 
> https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=a8f3a99fb34aaae1&q=crenshaw's+ch+jeep
> 
> Eli's pedigree............and Eli is even further back in the mists of time.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [34] :: BOUDREAUX' ELI (2XW)
> 
> Simple search on Eli...........
> 
> https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=a8f3a99fb34aaae1&q=boudreaux's+eli


Thank you very much!


----------



## DieselsMommie

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mccoypitbulls

RIP Dooney Dog


----------



## surfer

i was invited to the jeep/homer contest, we had some dealings with the jeep camp before, 
the homer camp invited us, since we had already whipped james before,

but we didnt go, but before daylight got here that sunday morn. i had been called and given a complete run down of the contest.

after 45min heard it was an earsuck fest, but now 30yrs later 
its considered a classic.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

surfer said:


> i was invited to the jeep/homer contest, we had some dealings with the jeep camp before,
> the homer camp invited us, since we had already whipped james before,
> 
> but we didnt go, but before daylight got here that sunday morn. i had been called and given a complete run down of the contest.
> 
> after 45min heard it was an earsuck fest, but now 30yrs later
> its considered a classic.


Funny how things work like that.... thanks for the history insight.


----------



## Cannon from NJ

I got a pup that is traced all the way back to a dog that won every fight, except for its last 1. That's cool, right? Yea that's what I want in my house. Any info you get about a bloodline is through word of mouth. Like a rumor in high school, by the time it gets around its completely twisted and exaggerated, its a whole different story. Who really knows? Unless your showing, who really cares? Adopt and train. Human has to be trained 1st, to successfully train a dog. Dont cut corners, get on it!


----------



## OldDog

Cannon from NJ said:


> I got a pup that is traced all the way back to a dog that won every fight, except for its last 1. That's cool, right? Yea that's what I want in my house. Any info you get about a bloodline is through word of mouth. Like a rumor in high school, by the time it gets around its completely twisted and exaggerated, !


 So let me get this straight , Jeep's record ( for instance) which is a matter of public record , is just word of mouth? What Jeep produced or what Eli produced is just " word of mouth"?

Ok , sure thing , I believe you , really I do?

And if you didn't want a dog with that sort of blood behind it and are experiencing such trepidation about " having it in your house" , then why didn't do your research prior to obtaining said pup?

And hey go tell the folks that were there when Jeep went 3:45 against Homer that it's just " word of mouth" and " twisted and exxagerated".


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

OldDog said:


> So let me get this straight , Jeep's record ( for instance) which is a matter of public record , is just word of mouth? What Jeep produced or what Eli produced is just " word of mouth"?
> 
> Ok , sure thing , I believe you , really I do?
> 
> And if you didn't want a dog with that sort of blood behind it and are experiencing such trepidation about " having it in your house" , then why didn't do your research prior to obtaining said pup?
> 
> And hey go tell the folks that were there when Jeep went 3:45 against Homer that it's just " word of mouth" and " twisted and exxagerated".


Over his head... that's where all ur good info went....

@Cannon I understand the reasoning to push an a shelter dog. And yeah if ur looking for just a pet that's fine. But last I checked the op was looking for information on a dog she already has... so why should she not get that info? And if something is documented.... its hard to call it word of mouth...


----------



## Rudy4747

Forgot bout thjs thread thanms for nice nice words bout my Dooney boy. Did the Op ever return with the ed on her pup?


----------



## DieselsMommie

Haven't gotten them yet, how long does it usually take?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pknattsr

I just found on game dog history.com something about jeep that I was curious about is jeep off of the same honeybunch who broke her legs using a flirtpole/springpole is it true that homer didn't get a full keep and what ever happen to angus and jocko and is jocko the same jocko that I hear named in redboy/jocko I know some of you vets know this I'm just trying to learn if its in a stickie let me know ill go thru the forum

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

yes same honeybunch,
i'll have to check to be sure, but i believe jocko ended up gettin stole,
after he won his last for hb. 

after his second, he asked fletcher how much?

i think they went home and was back before 12 the next day, and they lived about 
6hrs away.


----------



## Firehazard

Jocko, Eli, Art, etc.... How many of the good ones "got stolen".. You know how many of those guys knew who had what effin dog... The world was to small then..


----------

